# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Why has my moray eel stopped eating?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Dave Wolfenden offers a helping hand to a reader whose Snowflake moray has gone on hunger strike.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

